# Just Vaped for the 1st time....



## Pittsy

I was chatting to one of my mates at work just now and had a chuff on his new Vaping thingy 

Gotta say that although it did bring tears to my eyes it was really nice so I am thinking about getting one and binning the ****.

Any recommendations on what to get as a good starting point? :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Following as I'm thinking the same

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

I'd look into the one the backstage guy had on Stars in their eyes.


----------



## Spike85

My Mrs had quit over a year now due to these pens and worked from from 18nic to 0 now which is brilliant 

She uses a istick40 and aspire Nautalus tank. Use a site called Fasttech , takes a few weeks to arrive but a lot cheaper than the shops


----------



## 11alan111

i have the same as above,istick 40 and an aspire nautilus mini,very good combination,if you google ONE POUND LIQUID its very good liquid and cheap as chips.coils for the nautilus are on amazon via SHOREDITCH approx £5 for 5


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bouncer jay hopefully will pop along on this thread. 

I am also a vapour gone from a pen, to a sub pen and now a monster of a machine.

How many do you smoke a day? Hopefully then I'll give a recommendation. I've tried a lot of mods and tanks


----------



## Wrigit

Been off the **** for about 2 years and run various setups.

If you want to do some vid watching i recommend the following youtubers

Riptrippers - think he is full mental but never had a bad product off his reviews
Indoor smokers - can be a bit waffly
Grimm green - good reviews
vapingwithtwisted420 - just released his own mod/battery

All the buzz at present is over the Vaporesso Target which looks like a really good tank / battery combo and the smaller kit is tiny!

Loads of good vape sites out there, but you cannot beat walking into your nearest shop and getting your hands on what they have and trying for yourself.


----------



## Pittsy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Bouncer jay hopefully will pop along on this thread.
> 
> I am also a vapour gone from a pen, to a sub pen and now a monster of a machine.
> 
> How many do you smoke a day? Hopefully then I'll give a recommendation. I've tried a lot of mods and tanks


Probably 10-15 a day so not massive amounts, does that mean there is a Sherbet Fizz Vape liquid ?:lol:



Wrigit said:


> Been off the **** for about 2 years and run various setups.
> 
> If you want to do some vid watching i recommend the following youtubers
> 
> Riptrippers - think he is full mental but never had a bad product off his reviews
> Indoor smokers - can be a bit waffly
> Grimm green - good reviews
> vapingwithtwisted420 - just released his own mod/battery
> 
> All the buzz at present is over the Vaporesso Target which looks like a really good tank / battery combo and the smaller kit is tiny!
> 
> Loads of good vape sites out there, but you cannot beat walking into your nearest shop and getting your hands on what they have and trying for yourself.


Cheers mate, I shall have a butchers :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

I just bought a new tank, SMOK tf V8 for no other reason than it's got V8 in the name, oh and on the box it's called a 'CLOUD BEAST' lmao. I started out about 3 years ago to stop smoking those smelly things and now have a huge collection of tanks and mods  It's as bad as detailing this here vaping thing lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Ok so 10-15 this is what I'd recommend-

Cool fire 4 mod can be either of the wattages just ensure it is genuine.
Combine that with the Aspire Nautilus and that will last a good amount of time. The Nautilus is very much like a cigarette it goes straight to lungs.

For Nicotine strength I would say buy a 18mg (1.8) and also a 12mg (1.2) it will show like this depending on where you buy it. Try each strength and see how you get on

This will easily suit your needs.
Buy a pen and we know the saying buy rubbish buy twice.

I am currently using the following

Wismec reauleaux rx200
Wismec theorem

I also build my own coils and now also make my own liquids. I have now made over 500ml worth of e cig juice thanks to jays help

P.s I'm afraid I do not rate smok. They seem to leak and also for cloud machine I'll try and video mine when I fill a 25sqm room lol. It's the coils which create the smoke & also the liquid base.
If you are buying liquid base go for a 70VG/30PG base if possible.
I do not rate pound liquids as think they taste harsh. 

I would say try some liquid from Vampire Vape or E CIg base just google either of them


----------



## Simz

Allen Carr - Easy way to stop smoking....I read it 3 plus years ago and haven't smoked since.

Sorry never vaped but i got out early, i think if Vaping had been an option i may still be spending money on it lol.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Some good advice on here so far.

re fastech, they are a chinese company that sell the odd authentic product but mainly fakes/clones of tanks and mechs.

Where possible try to buy original that way you are getting it as the manufacturer made it - not a fake version copied in a clone factory.

Tons of juice options out there now - I'd go with maybe 12mg nic to start and see how that goes


----------



## Spike85

I've had two IStick's off fast tech and loads of packs of coils and everything has always been perfect. not to say there fakes or there isn't some crap on there but id be surprised if most vape shops don't stock up using this type of site. It came fully sealed with an authentication certificate which checks out on the internet so ill certainly keep using it until i get a bad experience.


----------



## Alfieharley1

It's a shame I'm not going waxstock as would have spoke Vape if you was going Simon.


----------



## fozzy

+1 for the wismec bits the theorem is my going out tank ( switch to griffin 25 indoors with the new V8) The rx200 is a great mod, i recently got the updraded screen rx200s but its a little large to be carrying around, so tend to use one of my smaller 100w mods when im mobile.


----------



## Alfieharley1

fozzy said:


> +1 for the wismec bits the theorem is my going out tank ( switch to griffin 25 indoors with the new V8) The rx200 is a great mod, i recently got the updraded screen rx200s but its a little large to be carrying around, so tend to use one of my smaller 100w mods when im mobile.


Wismec is the way forward mate. My theorem is my daily. It just sucks juice. Next for me is the RDA indestructible


----------



## The_Bouncer

Only thing I'd same is that the Wismec etc are not really starter tanks/mods/setups. - Great bits of kit but not sure for someone brand new to vaping

I'd go for an 'All-in-one' first to see how vaping works with you and whilst trying to find the right juice is the hard bit.

Once you see how you get on - the full steam from there

@Alfieharley - mixing your own, good man :thumb: - You need to google search 'Drip Hacks' (don't want to direct link from here)


----------



## chris.t

i bought mine from totally wicked 4.5 years ago used it for 6 months and never touched the smokes or the ecig since and i was on 40 per day, best £100 i spent.


----------



## AdamC

I use a Coolfire 4 plus with an isub apex tank. Great starter for about £70, I really like the set up. Some of the flavours you can get now are just too good. I treat some as a pudding after a meal lol!


----------



## -Jamie-

I've been vaping for about 8 months now, came from smoking roll ups for a good number of years, started off with a Nautilus mini tank and pen battery with variable voltage, been on various sub ohm setups for the past 6 or 7 months now, be warned though, it soon gets expensive, I find myself vaping more than I smoked and can power through 30ml of liquid in a day or so. 

Quite fancy a dripper setup next...


----------



## JyGee

My 2pence worth.
Defo stick to it, way less harmful than smoking, it can be trial and error at the start until you get some set up you like. Sub ohm set ups give you a LOT of vapour and more for experienced guys, I recomend starting with the pen type until your cough passes,but don't buy the cheapest-some are awful.
I worked my way down nicotine strengths and now have zero in my oils.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alot of my mates who are smokers all switched to vaping about 3 years ago and haven't looked back

Apparently the difference in their health is night and day, and now their houses and clothes don't smell of smoke, so it's great when you're round theirs

The oil one of them swears by is made by some chap in his own house I think, called snake oil or something and he says it's the best he's tried

http://tmax-juices.co.uk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraggles

I stopped smoking not very long ago exactly the same scenario, tried my mates vape, liked it brought one and haven't been touched a *** since. I would recommend a good starter is the Kangertech SUBOX mini. Get that and a battery then fund an ex liquid you like. Personally I like the menthol an the Strawberry from vape Shoreditch and the zeus juice black reloaded. I started on 12mg but quickly went to 6mg. Good luck!

My Mini build thread:- http://www.eurocartel.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=676


----------



## Christian6984

Ive quit in the past without an e-cig and did a while but started out with the Innokin itaste vv4, did the job for a while but got bored of it after either sneaking the occasional cigarette in and also trying a work mates who had a much larger e-cig with the coil set up rather than the wick type thing that were in the pen one. The taste is much better and havent really looked back, very please. 

I currently use the Innokin Coolfire IV TC100, with a selection of the Isub tanks they make. Worth having a seperate tank for Tobacco as it ruins the taste of flavoured liquids if you put them in the same one.


----------



## Horatio

Been vaping for 5 months now. Thought id never give up cigs. I found when i started i was vaping alot, so i would recommend using a lower strength juice maybe a 3 or even 6. I started using 12mg and gave me headaches, after a week i started using 3mg. Dont forget you can get 0mg nicotine juice so you can reduce the nicotine content yourself.


----------



## Christian6984

I started on 6mg this also gave me headaches, but i suspected it may have been giving up cigarettes came as a bit of a shock to the system, didn't feel that the e-cig was completely cutting it in terms of what i was used to and finding i would use the e-cig a lot more than i would smoke. It made me cough in the beginning but this didn't last too long. I definitely find the the innokin pen was a waste of money as the coolfire is so much better in term of hit and the flavour. I bumped my nicotine level up to 12mg at the start and i'm ready to come down to 9mg or 6mg now, I've mainly used Vapemate liquids but as mentioned in a earlier post I've got a selection from Vampire Vape after trying one of theirs and was really impressed with them, dont know if its just me but their 12mg seems stronger than vapemate and find if i over do it i feel like i can get a bit of a nicotine rush or feel slightly sick probably a sign im ready to step down the nicotine level.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've purchase a kangertech kit yesterday and a few liquids can anyone suggest a good brand and site to purchase e liquids plz

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t

Jonnybbad said:


> I've purchase a kangertech kit yesterday and a few liquids can anyone suggest a good brand and site to purchase e liquids plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


i used to use totally wicked they had some good choices of liquids


----------



## Alfieharley1

Vampire Vape for liquids - go with Heisienberg or pinkman


----------



## Jonnybbad

So got the kangertech subox mini-c a nice kit but already looking for better wot would you guys recommend that's not to pricey 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leehob

Luke M said:


> I'd look into the one the backstage guy had on Stars in their eyes.


Lmao :lol:


----------



## Negaultra7

Pittsy said:


> I was chatting to one of my mates at work just now and had a chuff on his new Vaping thingy
> 
> Gotta say that although it did bring tears to my eyes it was really nice so I am thinking about getting one and binning the ****.
> 
> Any recommendations on what to get as a good starting point? :thumb:


Ive been using this site for over 2 years now, highly recommend.

Red label ice menthol all the way i started off with a Tornado.... never looked back, not had a cigarette since

https://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.uk/

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well I could have swung for the Mrs she has decided to mix my concentrate with my current flavours so I've poured a full concentrate into my e cig!

Reason to buy some more  ordered 7 concentrates to make cuttwoods unicorn milk


----------



## fozzy

I quite fancy a go at mixing my own liquid, anyone got any decent links? an more importantly recipes ?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Well I've been vapping now for 4 days cutting the rollies out after day 1 the first couple of days it took a bit of willpower to not reach for my baccy but now I don't even take it with me 
I started with 12g nicotine strength but found that to high and would cough me guts up after each pull so lowered it to 6 which isn't quite enough atm so I'm going to up it to 8 then ween it down to as low as I can until I'm completely off it 

I've found that I prefer sweet juices to just tobacco tasting juice and will be sticking with those

from someone who thought after 25 years of smoking 15/20 **** a day I'd never pack them in but with the vapping it's making it a lot easier 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

was helping a mate clean his car up for sale today and was carrying too much stuff away back to the garage and dropped the e-cig on the floor and smashed my tank and scuffed up the battery bit too :wall: this has also put me back onto my spare 'tobacco tank' and not as much a fan of the taste as the flavoured ones


----------



## DiM3ch

Picked up a tecc arc mini this weekend with some flavours to try, diamond mist double Apple 6mg, vampire vape Heisenberg 3mg, banofee pie 3mg and attraction 3mg

The Heisenberg is the nuts, won't be smoking again that's for sure!


----------



## Pittsy

Just a quick update....

I have finally got round to ordering a CoolfireIV which is arriving today with any luck and also some Juice from a supplier who is sending them with some snow foam and shampoo to use :lol:

I went for 6mg nicotine to start with as I have been assured that this is the best strength for my needs so heres hoping it will be enough.

I am planning on buying a packet of **** today just in case either of the bits don't arrive then hopefully that will be it.

Just a couple more questions please...

*What do you guys use to carry your gear around in, I am guessing I would need a spare little bottle of juice and obviously something to store the actual unit in, is there such thing as a pouch or do you just stick the unit in your pocket?

Do I need to be getting some spare coils etc, are they something that often goes wrong or burns out?*

Cheers for all your advice, it has made really interesting reading:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> Just a quick update....
> 
> I have finally got round to ordering a CoolfireIV which is arriving today with any luck and also some Juice from a supplier who is sending them with some snow foam and shampoo to use :lol:
> 
> I went for 6mg nicotine to start with as I have been assured that this is the best strength for my needs so heres hoping it will be enough.
> 
> I am planning on buying a packet of **** today just in case either of the bits don't arrive then hopefully that will be it.
> 
> Just a couple more questions please...
> 
> *What do you guys use to carry your gear around in, I am guessing I would need a spare little bottle of juice and obviously something to store the actual unit in, is there such thing as a pouch or do you just stick the unit in your pocket?
> 
> Do I need to be getting some spare coils etc, are they something that often goes wrong or burns out?*
> 
> Cheers for all your advice, it has made really interesting reading:thumb:


Coils tend to last anything from a week to a couple of months depending on how often you vape and how good quality the coil is, it's always a good idea to have a couple of replacements ready. I personally don't carry juice around 
, just fill my tank/tanks up before I go out the door and it's always enough, unless i'm off to work for the day then slip a bottle in the bag. Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll never look back :thumb:


----------



## lick0the0fish

I've gone from a little e-pen to a "Council Of Vapor" "Mini Volt" its pretty small but pretty powerful. Started on 12% liquid now I'm down to 3% next couple months I'll go to 0.

Its lovely to have my sense of taste and smell back and I couldn't stand even the thought of putting a cigarette to my lips now...


----------



## Wrigit

Pittsy said:


> Just a quick update....
> 
> I have finally got round to ordering a CoolfireIV which is arriving today with any luck and also some Juice from a supplier who is sending them with some snow foam and shampoo to use :lol:
> 
> I went for 6mg nicotine to start with as I have been assured that this is the best strength for my needs so heres hoping it will be enough.
> 
> I am planning on buying a packet of **** today just in case either of the bits don't arrive then hopefully that will be it.
> 
> Just a couple more questions please...
> 
> *What do you guys use to carry your gear around in, I am guessing I would need a spare little bottle of juice and obviously something to store the actual unit in, is there such thing as a pouch or do you just stick the unit in your pocket?
> 
> Do I need to be getting some spare coils etc, are they something that often goes wrong or burns out?*
> 
> Cheers for all your advice, it has made really interesting reading:thumb:


Coolfire is a cracking device i recently grabbed one myself.
I keep a bottle of juice in the car & one in the office drawer in case of forgetting to fill up for the day.

night out is mandatory to carry extra as my juice consumption goes up with beer intake!

Spare coils are handy but i dont bother keeping spares with me as i change mine out as flavour drops off.


----------



## Wingnuts

I've just purchased an INNOKIN Endurance T18 

My fiancée has one and it's awesome so I thought I would follow. I haven't smoked in a while so I will only be using the nicotine free liquids as I really miss the action of smoking rather than the smoke it self. Especially on the golf course.


----------



## Trip tdi

Nice move from yourself op &#55357;&#56397; Gpodluck on the vaping journey.

I have just read your post how are you finding your new coolfire kit, personnaly I feel it may be to powerful for you for a first timer as you have to build up to these sub ohm devices.
You cam run a manger aerotank on your setup these should have a 1.8 ohm coil which will balance and tailor off the harsh throat hit, you can easily manage 12mg to 18 if needed on a low volt and wattage to bed yourself in gently, remember it takes a average time for the nicotine of 35 to 45 minutes to enter your blood stream.


----------



## Pittsy

Vaping update....

So my Coolfire iv turned up this morning but the vape juice did not so I am expecting it today.

There was a problem with the unit that arrived in as much as I was advised to get a glass tank and it came with a plastic one, I have contacted the seller and am awaiting a response.

Is there much difference between a glass tank and a plastic one?

So I am hoping that the juice will arrive so when I get up (working nights this week) I should be starting my vaping journey.

I will let you all know it goes.:thumb:


----------



## Wrigit

Pittsy said:


> Vaping update....
> 
> So my Coolfire iv turned up this morning but the vape juice did not so I am expecting it today.
> 
> There was a problem with the unit that arrived in as much as I was advised to get a glass tank and it came with a plastic one, I have contacted the seller and am awaiting a response.
> 
> Is there much difference between a glass tank and a plastic one?
> 
> So I am hoping that the juice will arrive so when I get up (working nights this week) I should be starting my vaping journey.
> 
> I will let you all know it goes.:thumb:


Plastic tanks can crack with strong flavours - Menthol is a big culprit but it takes time, so just fill up and enjoy!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got quite a few new juices yesterday my current is vapegoo cloud 9 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

*Vaping update...*

So my Rhubarb and Custard Juice arrived today which tastes really nice BTW and at a bargain price too.

So I started in earnest this afternoon when I got up, set up the device with a little assistance and have been chuffing away.

Things I have learned:

1) Don't do it in the car with the windows shut
2) ease the power up slowly, started on top wack and my eyes nearly popped out of my head.

Just had the starngest experiance though, I went out for a smoke with my mate at work, he had his **** and I had my machine....

Normally if I didnt have any **** i would bum one off him, gotta say I didn't even want one. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> *Vaping update...*
> 
> So my Rhubarb and Custard Juice arrived today which tastes really nice BTW and at a bargain price too.
> 
> So I started in earnest this afternoon when I got up, set up the device with a little assistance and have been chuffing away.
> 
> Things I have learned:
> 
> 1) Don't do it in the car with the windows shut
> 2) ease the power up slowly, started on top wack and my eyes nearly popped out of my head.
> 
> Just had the starngest experiance though, I went out for a smoke with my mate at work, he had his **** and I had my machine....
> 
> Normally if I didnt have any **** i would bum one off him, gotta say I didn't even want one. :thumb:


Glad to hear it's taking the *** urge already buddy, give it a couple of weeks and you'll notice the health differences too. Rhubarb Custards is one of my favourite flavours which ejuice make did you go for?


----------



## Pittsy

fozzy said:


> Glad to hear it's taking the *** urge already buddy, give it a couple of weeks and you'll notice the health differences too. Rhubarb Custards is one of my favourite flavours which ejuice make did you go for?


Check your PM's Fozster :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

*Vaping Update...*

Getting on for 2 days in (or nights because I am stuck on nights this week) and everything is going well, been sitting outside with guys who are smoking **** and really have not even wanted one.

Juice consumption is amazing me how little I am using, its definitely going to be cheaper than the ****.

I have had a little cough but no worse than the morning smokers cough and I also lost my voice a bit last night (which my boys were pretty happy about:lol.

Got some new juice coming tomorow which is sherbet lemon flavour so looking forward to that and also ordered some spare coils just in case.

I don't remember but someone metioned that this could be expensive..... well i think they might be right, I am already looking at new mods and tanks :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've changed mod setup already lol now got a smok r80 mod and picked these up today the guy in the shop kindly showed me how to build coils and wicks to save money

Been trying different juice strength and 6mg is bang on for me atm I've bought various brands and some homebrew which some has been ok and a couple have been terrible but I think they need to steep for a while yet

I plan to lower my nicotine to 3mg in the coming weeks then down to zero but I have not had 1 rollie/*** for 9 days now so touch wood I'm on the right track



















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Just make sure you dont leave it charging overnight - seems to blow up after a few times, caused a few house fires too I believe


----------



## Pittsy

Vaping update.....

Still off the ****, has been 4-5 days or do now, don't even fancy one of I am honest . 

Currently using a Sherbet lemon flavour and its really nice.


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> Vaping update.....
> 
> Still off the ****, has been 4-5 days or do now, don't even fancy one of I am honest .
> 
> Currently using a Sherbet lemon flavour and its really nice.


Is it as nice as the rhubarb matey??


----------



## Pittsy

fozzy said:


> Is it as nice as the rhubarb matey??


Easily as good :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> Easily as good :thumb:


Betta get some sorted then


----------



## Talidan

I'm currently trying to quit got down to around 4 a day unless it's stressful then could be 10 or more or if I'm drinking 20 a night easy, and just can't seem to kick it.

What would people recommend I don't mind spending up to maybe £40 if there's anything out there and do you think 3mg would be okay ?

Not looking for massive clouds or anything just help quitting ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

Talidan said:


> I'm currently trying to quit got down to around 4 a day unless it's stressful then could be 10 or more or if I'm drinking 20 a night easy, and just can't seem to kick it.
> 
> What would people recommend I don't mind spending up to maybe £40 if there's anything out there and do you think 3mg would be okay ?
> 
> Not looking for massive clouds or anything just help quitting ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just sorted the future Son-in-Law out with a Smok Knight Kit. It's an 80w Mod and a small tank that's really easy to use and gives great results. Normally between £40/50 but saw it on amazon at £32.99 so grabbed it quick


----------



## Talidan

fozzy said:


> Just sorted the future Son-in-Law out with a Smok Knight Kit. It's an 80w Mod and a small tank that's really easy to use and gives great results. Normally between £40/50 but saw it on amazon at £32.99 so grabbed it quick


Thanks for a speedy reply I'm going to sound really thick now what is a 80w mod? Like the sound of easy to use and what do I do about coils etc do they burn out or run out ?

If I was to buy that do I just need a liquid and I'm good to go ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

Talidan said:


> Thanks for a speedy reply I'm going to sound really thick now what is a 80w mod? Like the sound of easy to use and what do I do about coils etc do they burn out or run out ?
> 
> If I was to buy that do I just need a liquid and I'm good to go ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The mod bit is a Very small box that holds 1 18650 battery. The coils included (There are 2 of them 1 already preinstalled) will go up to around 40/50watts so the mod can handle better tanks if you should ever need to upgrade. Once you get started you WILL upgrade lol.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Authentic-...F8&qid=1472498208&sr=8-1&keywords=smok+knight

I bought this but in silver, looks like the 32.99 was a bit of a bargain as they've all gone lol


----------



## Talidan

fozzy said:


> The mod bit is a Very small box that holds 1 18650 battery. The coils included (There are 2 of them 1 already preinstalled) will go up to around 40/50watts so the mod can handle better tanks if you should ever need to upgrade. Once you get started you WILL upgrade lol.


Thanks just had a look can seem to pick them up for 47 so I'm quite happy with that and it's payday Wednesday just bought 20 cigs so I think I'll purchase and hopefully never go back.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

Keep us updated on how you get on, Pittsy's doing really well so far and has remained *** free


----------



## Talidan

Thanks fozzy I'll keep this updated any other entry level stuff you recommend?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan

Quick update just been down to the local ecigking store and the guy was very helpful I got a battery that goes up to 30w was £40 quite reasonable I thought and I bought a £10 tank but the guy reccomended i don't go over 12v, but I'm already looking at a a new tank when I get payed tommorow.

Would really apricate if someone could explain why I would ever need to go up to 30v ?

Also got vampire vape hisenburg just wondering what other flavours or brands people recommend?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

If you bought a sub-ohm tank like the Aspire Cleito or a rebuildable RDA or RTA 30W wouldn't necessarily be enough power to get the tank working properly. Most of mine go really well between 40-70w except the Smok V8 which needs to be at least 80w to get it going taste wise.


----------



## Talidan

fozzy said:


> If you bought a sub-ohm tank like the Aspire Cleito or a rebuildable RDA or RTA 30W wouldn't necessarily be enough power to get the tank working properly. Most of mine go really well between 40-70w except the Smok V8 which needs to be at least 80w to get it going taste wise.


I have a I stick 30w looking at a bigger tank ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan

Who ever said it was going to be expensive wasn't lying, just purchased a smok helmet tank and now it's sub ohm at 0.3, was using hisenburg but trying a candyfloss flavour now and tbh hisenburg is much much better so I'll be back on that when this runs low.

Been 24 hours since I last had a *** I'm not going to lie feels like I could do with one but the feeling is deffo subsided by the e cig so I'm happy.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan

Update again:

The smok helmet makes way too much vapour haha i work in a school so can't be blowing clouds everywhere , I'm quite happy with my setup before so I'm going to sell it what a waste of money ffs .

Cleaned it and installed a brandnew 0.6ohm coil, will come with a 20ml bottle of candy punch by far it's 75vg and 0.3mg, asking £30 posted since I just payed £47 for both doh !!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

if you shut the air flow holes it will reduce the vapour clouds


----------



## *Dan*

Try GearBest or Fasttech for vaping hardware if you can sit on your hands while it gets delivered. If you find your all day vape flavour, have a look into DIY juice mixing also, hell of alot cheaper.


----------



## fozzy

As above shut air holes and turn the power down


----------



## Pittsy

Vaping update.... 

Still going well, been over a week now and not touched a ***:thumb:

Been doing some research on my next mod and tank, also went to a shop and brought some Apple pie flavour juice which was a bit disappointing :thumb:

I have also noticed that my 'morning cough' has gone too


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve seen people exhaling vapour that looks like a chimney and always wondered how they get that much smoke....


----------



## Jonnybbad

i bought a kit to make my own juice gave it a go yesterday made a pink lemonade smells perfect left it to breath over night gonna rewick my limitless and see if it tastes as good as it smells


----------



## *Dan*

Wont be long before your all on drippers and mech mods


----------



## Pittsy

I am thinking maybe we should start a DW vape section:lol:


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> Vaping update....
> 
> Still going well, been over a week now and not touched a ***:thumb:
> 
> Been doing some research on my next mod and tank, also went to a shop and brought some Apple pie flavour juice which was a bit disappointing :thumb:
> 
> I have also noticed that my 'morning cough' has gone too


Thats superb matey, its amazing how quick you start to feel the benefits of cutting the cigs out.
There's lots of juice out there that is horrible, some of it really expensive too, 15ml for £18


----------



## Skimask

I never thought I could stop smoking, but with vaping it is really easy. My friends cant believe I stopped - they thought I was on cigs forever!!

Anyway, a few tips if you are vaping to get off the nicotine.

Get a setup you are happy with, liquid and vape gear. 
The vape gear you get now is astounding - never had that 3 years ago.

I mixed my own fluid - mainly because I wanted to control the nicotine content. I started at 16mg, stabilised with that. I would generally drop 2mg nicotine every month. Sometimes If I needed it - I stayed on the nic strength for longer. You do it to suit your needs.

I only noticed a change at 6mg - I did struggle, and eventually overcame it.
At 2mg, I bit the bullet and went down to zero nicotine.... FFS - there was no difference!! Its the cigs - they are highly engineered to get the drug from the ciggy into your brain very quickly, that is one reason there is a lot of nasty chemicals in them. With Vape - fewer chemicals and they take longer to get a hit - well I reckon.

I stayed on 0mg for a long while - I enjoyed it. But once I started vaping - I never touched a ciggy.

Do I feel better for it. Hell yeah. My tubes are clear now and not restricted. My clothes and breath dont stink. MY biggest drive was - I hated nicotine controlling me.

Do I miss a ciggie after a meal...no! That is one thing as a smoker I thought would never happen. 
But I honestly have no urge to smoke after a meal.
I dont miss them at all. 
Where was the vape technology 20 years ago FFS!!


----------



## *Dan*

Shame the governments and big tobacco are trying to destroy vaping as we know it!


----------



## AndyC

I smoked near as dammit 20 a day for over 25 years. Tried to quit a few times but simply didn't want to.

I decided to try vaping in January and haven't looked back. Current setup is a Nautilus Mini tank with Evic-VTC Mini battery. I run standard coils and switched back to T Juice Red Astaire liquid after a brief flirtation with some other flavours.

I switched back to **** while I was on holiday and was surprised by a) how effing nasty they really tasted and b) that I was able to move back to vaping relatively easily when I got home.

I went down to 3mg juice before my holiday, stepped back to 18 and now down to 11 - zero being the goal by year end.

It works for me and although my setup cost me around £100 after a month or so on a basic "stick" back in February, it's now maybe £15 a month in juice rather than £300 a month in ciggies.


----------



## Kimo

Not gonna lie, don't smoke and don't vape but do try all my mates out when they get a new flavour

The thing is though, you've not really gave up smoking, just started smoking with more stuff lol -.-

Also, when you have a ***, you go out for one and it lasts a few mins, when gaping people seem to do it constantly throughout the day, does this not defeat the object and mean you're in fact having more nicotine?


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo said:


> Not gonna lie, don't smoke and don't vape but do try all my mates out when they get a new flavour
> 
> The thing is though, you've not really gave up smoking, just started smoking with more stuff lol -.-
> 
> Also, when you have a ***, you go out for one and it lasts a few mins, when gaping people seem to do it constantly throughout the day, does this not defeat the object and mean you're in fact having more nicotine?


Yes it does Kimo, but the idea is that you match your current nicotine input then reduce the level as you go.

For instance i am finding 6mg to be really good at the moment but I am aiming for 0mg:thumb:


----------



## *Dan*

Kimo said:


> Not gonna lie, don't smoke and don't vape but do try all my mates out when they get a new flavour
> 
> The thing is though, you've not really gave up smoking, just started smoking with more stuff lol -.-
> 
> Also, when you have a ***, you go out for one and it lasts a few mins, when gaping people seem to do it constantly throughout the day, does this not defeat the object and mean you're in fact having more nicotine?


It's good to see from the perspective of a non vaper.

Most people use vaping as a way to quit smoking tobacco, some like myself enjoy vaping that it just becomes a hobby if I'm honest.

I used to enjoy smoking, but I didn't like how much crap I was coughing up in a morning because of it and the costs associated with smoking 20 a day when the government are uping the price with every budget.

95% safer than cigarettes, no nasty chemicals like arsenic and tar and it costs me around £50 for a 3 month supply of eliquid vs around £750 in cigarettes for the same period. Its a no brainer.


----------



## Kimo

I do see it as a good thing but surely say a *** has 15 mg and lasts 5 minutes and you have 10 a day but then you vape on 10mg but do it constantly because it's legal to do as you want most places atm, surely that's having more nicotine than before?

Gotta say though, some flavours are incredible lol

Even though you're inhaling massive flumes of vape, do you still feel way healthier then?


----------



## fozzy

Kimo said:


> I do see it as a good thing but surely say a *** has 15 mg and lasts 5 minutes and you have 10 a day but then you vape on 10mg but do it constantly because it's legal to do as you want most places atm, surely that's having more nicotine than before?
> 
> Gotta say though, some flavours are incredible lol
> 
> Even though you're inhaling massive flumes of vape, do you still feel way healthier then?


When you smoke a cig you inhale constantly for around 5/10 minutes so 20/30 drags, vaping tends to be a couple of drags at a time but more often so it does look like more but isn't necessarily. I'm currently on 3MG - 0MG of NIC so way less NIC than when I was smoking 20/30 a day. Health wise it's not the NIC in cigs that screws you up it's all the toxins they add to A) Make it more addictive and B) Stop them going out once lit, so you do feel much much better within a few days to be honest. Last research showed Ecigs to be around 95% safer than tobacco even a few insurance companies are starting to class vapers as non smokers after two years of the baccy. I've been vaping for a little over 3 years and have never felt better.


----------



## *Dan*

The same as fozzy, I've been vaping over 3 years now and after the first couple of months when your chest starts to recover and your sense of smell/taste comes back makes you realise how much crap is in cigarettes.


----------



## Talidan

Update: 

Last had a *** on Tuesday dinner time, have been on 6mg liquid and have been trying to reduce my vaping too so today is the first day without the ecig so far so good, the gf has been sharing it with me and was her first day smoke free yesterday so hopefully she will quit too.

Feeling great can smell and taste better only downside starting to cough up some ****.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer

Well done to all you guys sticking it.

:thumb:

Funny that I did consider doing a juice range a few years back - guess that boat has passed.

For the new vapers yes you initially spend a lot of money on the setup. 

But as I have always said, no matter what you buy, you have something to show for it as opposed to an empty cardboard box + the health benefits. 


:thumb:

J


----------



## Pittsy

Still going strong and is getting on for 2 weeks now, I don't seem to have any inclination to have a ciggie at all which is really strange.

I have just broken even on my intial outlay too so from today onwards I am infact saving money and have plenty of juice to see me out at least a month too.

Trouble is I am getting urges to buy a new mod now :lol:


----------



## fozzy

I know that feelin, just bought the new x cube ultra for no other reason than it has flashing lights lol


----------



## Pittsy

fozzy said:


> I know that feelin, just bought the new x cube ultra for no other reason than it has flashing lights lol


That Smok Alien has really caught my eye :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Starting making my own liquids now so much cheaper first couple of attempts didn't come out to good but I'm getting there 

I'm now down to 3 mg of nicotien and have to say feel so much better for it hopefully won't be long before I'm down to zero but honestly think I will still vape as I enjoy the multitude of flavours that can be made and tasted 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

*Vaping Update...*

Sooo now at 21 days in or 3 weeks and not touched a ciggie at all, really really pleased with my self and super impressed with the ease of which I have managed to stop smoking, after 20 odd years I certainly don't miss them at all.

Still on 6mg and rotating between Rhubarb and Custard and Sherbet lemon.

Tried a Apple pie flavour which i brought from a shop but didn't really like it then a mate gave me a bottle of juice which was mega sweet (not sure what flavour just nasty sweet), any hoo that has not been used again.

Got a couple of new flavours coming so looking forward to that. :thumb:

All in all I am feeling alot better, no more morning cough and stinky clothes and I can feel my lungs getting back to normal, in addition to this food and drink tastes alot better so its a win win and I am saving money :thumb:


----------



## Talidan

Update been 3 weeks since I last touched a cig and 2 weeks since I last touched the e cig, just want to say thanks for whoever made this topic if it hadn't of caught my eye I'd probably still be smoking  smell and taste is the best things and might sound weird feels like I have bigger lungs now I can breath much deeper.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> That Smok Alien has really caught my eye :lol:


I think thats out next week Pittsy, Smok are launching 1000s of bits lately as they were trying to get them all in before the American cut off with their new vaping laws. a few of the new tanks are already stating not for sale in the USA. :doublesho


----------



## Pittsy

fozzy said:


> I think thats out next week Pittsy, Smok are launching 1000s of bits lately as they were trying to get them all in before the American cut off with their new vaping laws. a few of the new tanks are already stating not for sale in the USA. :doublesho


Just in time for payday :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

*Vaping Update:*

Officially 1 month smoke free on Thursday, still going well:thumb:

Any of you smokers who don't think you can give it up I would seriously try vaping


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> *Vaping Update:*
> 
> Officially 1 month smoke free on Thursday, still going well:thumb:
> 
> Any of you smokers who don't think you can give it up I would seriously try vaping


I'm trying to get back into vaping failed last time but I'm finding it hard this time around


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> I'm trying to get back into vaping failed last time but I'm finding it hard this time around


Keep at it mate, its well worth it :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

i did feel much better the last time, just need to stick with it like you say


----------



## Maxtor

I have just passed the 17 month mark on quitting due to vaping. Best thing I ever did!


----------



## lick0the0fish

I just purchased a new tank - an Aspire Nautilus X - runs at 1.5ohm (I run at 20w) lovely smooth action and flavour much better than my previous tank.

Recommended!


----------



## Rundie

Need some advice, been smoker for years, JPS black so fairly strong ones and I'd like to kick the **** and have a go with vaping.
Want to spend a few quid on a reasonable bit of kit, plenty of spares and liquid so I'm in no danger of running out.

This is what I'm thinking of getting,

http://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits-target-pro-vape-kit

Plus spare coils, heard they last a couple of weeks? Also the liquid I was told to get was Tobacco 18mg to start and some 12mg.

Does this sound about right?
Oh, and what's the best type of battery for one of these?

Thanks


----------



## Pittsy

Rundie said:


> Need some advice, been smoker for years, JPS black so fairly strong ones and I'd like to kick the **** and have a go with vaping.
> Want to spend a few quid on a reasonable bit of kit, plenty of spares and liquid so I'm in no danger of running out.
> 
> This is what I'm thinking of getting,
> 
> http://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits-target-pro-vape-kit
> 
> Plus spare coils, heard they last a couple of weeks? Also the liquid I was told to get was Tobacco 18mg to start and some 12mg.
> 
> Does this sound about right?
> Oh, and what's the best type of battery for one of these?
> 
> Thanks


Good bit of kit mate, a couple of guys at work have got these and they are really cool, i would suggest buying a spare 18650 battery, something like a Samsung 25r and a charger. And yes get a pack of spare coils too.

Juice wise you are looking at too higher nicotine content for these type of devices, no more than 6mg will be just fine. As for flavours it's really up to you :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice 500ml mixed should last a week or 2










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

*Vaping update...*

Just checked my app and its now 63 days smoke free, I am realy pleased and although I have found my self spending more than I thought on vaping paraphanalia (making my own coils etc) I am still better off financially as well as health wise.

Cannot believe I didnt do this sooner, if you are in any doubt and wanna stop the cigs then seriously give it a go :thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Smoke free for nearly a month here, as a 25 a day JPS smoker for 30 odd years I'm amazed. As said above, spending a bit more than I thought with liquid and batteries but still far cheaper than **** and better for me. Even got a half empty pack of JPS on the side and not once been tempted.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've bought so many premium juices that tasted like kack so I started making my own far cheaper and so many recipes about plus I bought some 500ml boss shots just add the vg/pg and nic job done and is still far cheaper than so called premium juices


----------



## tightlines

good on you Pitts and Rundie,iv tried to get back into mine,but cant take to it this time,can happily vape at home but soon as i get to work the **** come out


----------



## storm2284

tightlines said:


> good on you Pitts and Rundie,iv tried to get back into mine,but cant take to it this time,can happily vape at home but soon as i get to work the **** come out


mate best way is to bin it, just get it in your head this is what you're doing, couple of weeks down the line you'll be fine, worst bit i had was because we both used to roll, and not having the rolling made it really difficult, been vaping almost 3 years now both of us and physically could never go back to smoking, tried a *** as ran out of battery, the taste and smell was rank never again!

Kelly


----------



## Pittsy

100 days no with no ****!!!:thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Still off the **** here too, around two months cig free for me :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

It's been 4 weeks and counting for me and after more than 25 years on 20+ a day it's been bloody hard but I do feel better for it and I certainly don't miss smelling like an ashtray 

It's amazing just what smoking does to your sense of taste and smell, I walk into my house and can instantly know where and if my daughter has been smoking and your sense of taste just wakes up after a very short space of time 

I'll admit there have been days where I've wanted a cigarette but for my health and my family I didn't and can't see it happening now


----------



## Kerr

In the news today about unsafe storage and batteries. Try not to laugh.......:lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-38397456


----------



## Talidan

Not had one since the 3rd of September 3 months now also not vaping for 2 months nearly caved a fee times for a cheeky one but I haven't 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

49 years without a cigarette...


----------



## rottenapple

sshooie said:


> 49 years without a cigarette...


???????


----------



## tightlines

hello all.Ive just found some old juice in a cupboard some is about 7-8 months old and one or two about 12+ months old,Ive tried some and found the 6MG is very harsh does this mean its gone off,The 3MG tastes ok, does anyone think its gone bad.what is the life of juice?


----------



## Mikej857

tightlines said:


> hello all.Ive just found some old juice in a cupboard some is about 7-8 months old and one or two about 12+ months old,Ive tried some and found the 6MG is very harsh does this mean its gone off,The 3MG tastes ok, does anyone think its gone bad.what is the life of juice?


It maybe that the 6mg is now too strong for you, I had a similar problem where the 6mg was harsh and caused coughing and moving down to 3mg sorted this

Unless you know someone who's using 6mg your not going to know


----------



## tightlines

thanks for the reply mike,will ask some of the lads in work see what they are on


----------



## Christian6984

Mikej857 said:


> It maybe that the 6mg is now too strong for you, I had a similar problem where the 6mg was harsh and caused coughing and moving down to 3mg sorted this
> 
> Unless you know someone who's using 6mg your not going to know


Ive come down from 12mg to 6mg which is fine for me a the moment but dont think it will be long before i move down to 3mg. I got some liquids in just before christmas the expiration on the bottle is march 2018 so little over a year.


----------



## Mikej857

I started on 6mg and have come down to 3mg within a couple of weeks and tbh it's more of a habit of doing something with my hands than needing the nicotine hit now as I used to get on it as soon as I'd get up each morning like I would smoking a cigarette but now I find I can go a fair few hours and then it's literally if I'm not doing anything that I'll vape


----------



## Pittsy

I have found that 6mg is way too strong for me now, been at 3mg for 2 months now....

Tried to use some of my stock of 6mg and its just horrible, gonna stick with 3mg for the time being :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

Dont know if its been brought up yet, but does anyone else find it leaves a film on the windows in the car, find myself cleaning them a lot more often than i used to. I love the flavours of Vampire Vape but found it to be worse at leaving this film on windows than Vapemate liquid did



Pittsy said:


> I have found that 6mg is way too strong for me now, been at 3mg for 2 months now....
> 
> Tried to use some of my stock of 6mg and its just horrible, gonna stick with 3mg for the time being :thumb:


One thing i do find a shame is Vampire vape do a D&B Flavour and its really nice but only have it in 0mg and 18mg, so end up buying one 18mg and about three of the 0mg and mixing a tiny bit of the nicotine in with the zero


----------



## Mikej857

Pittsy said:


> I have found that 6mg is way too strong for me now, been at 3mg for 2 months now....
> 
> Tried to use some of my stock of 6mg and its just horrible, gonna stick with 3mg for the time being :thumb:


I'll admit I ****ed up my last order and ordered 6mg but with the new tpd laws they came with nicotine shots and instructions so was easy enough to mix 3mg instead of 6mg

I find the 6mg is too harsh also I end up with a sore throat after half a tank and coughing up a lung on each puff 😂

Have to say after 30 years of smoking I've found it a lot easier to quit with the vape and I can't see it being long before I'm down to 0mg or that's what I'm hoping


----------



## storm2284

It's all down to the pg/vg, but yes, never vape without an open window in the car and don't find it anywhere near as bad


----------



## storm2284

just as a side note.. the higher the pg in a liquid, the harder the chest hit, the higher the vg content the thicker the juice and smoother it is too.. may help some of you? supermarkets and non specialist places generally sell high pg liquid


----------



## Mikej857

storm2284 said:


> just as a side note.. the higher the pg in a liquid, the harder the chest hit, the higher the vg content the thicker the juice and smoother it is too.. may help some of you? supermarkets and non specialist places generally sell high pg liquid


I only order from specialists so you know your getting the high vg as I prefer the thicker juice as you say you get a better flavour

I do have 400ml of some savage juice I wouldn't ask my worst enemy vape it really is rank I honestly don't know who thought up the flavours but I won't use it waste of £40 but you learn from your mistakes so now I only order from 2 vendors who's juices I've tried before


----------



## Pittsy

Christian6984 said:


> Dont know if its been brought up yet, but does anyone else find it leaves a film on the windows in the car, find myself cleaning them a lot more often than i used to. I love the flavours of Vampire Vape but found it to be worse at leaving this film on windows than Vapemate liquid did


Have a look at the Dooka Glass cleaner, this has been specially formulated for just this situation and he is a vaper so is has been well tested.

I have a bottle which I have been using and it really works, will be getting a review up soon.:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm down to 1.5 mg now and I've found I have a slight intolerance to pg and was suffering from really bad mouth ulcers so now mix my juices at max vg with slightly higher flavour % to compensate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

Mikej857 said:


> I only order from specialists so you know your getting the high vg as I prefer the thicker juice as you say you get a better flavour
> 
> I do have 400ml of some savage juice I wouldn't ask my worst enemy vape it really is rank I honestly don't know who thought up the flavours but I won't use it waste of £40 but you learn from your mistakes so now I only order from 2 vendors who's juices I've tried before


ive just ordered a few bottles of3mg from vendors i trust,nothing worse then bad juice youve wasted money on.


----------



## Mikej857

My favourite has to be from flavour fog bit of red astaire or black astaire but also rate the Buddha juices berry blast the flavours are bang on but I do like a menthol ish flavour 

I tried mixing myself but couldn't get on with all the bottles everywhere and steeping malarkey, I'm too impatient for that 😂


----------



## Alfieharley1

I only ever order from Vampire vape if I fancy a change but my local e cig store 2 mins walk is know a authorised re seller.

I prodominatly make my own which is really simple & works out a lot cheaper


----------



## Alfieharley1

Steeping is not really a issue Mike. Only time I steep is a menthol flavour other than that a lot can be used after a good shake and stored for a hour or two


----------



## Jonnybbad

Mikej857 said:


> I only order from specialists so you know your getting the high vg as I prefer the thicker juice as you say you get a better flavour
> 
> I do have 400ml of some savage juice I wouldn't ask my worst enemy vape it really is rank I honestly don't know who thought up the flavours but I won't use it waste of £40 but you learn from your mistakes so now I only order from 2 vendors who's juices I've tried before


Yep I dropped £60 on the same juices on the back of brilliant reviews online so back to mixing my own

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Pittsy said:


> Have a look at the Dooka Glass cleaner, this has been specially formulated for just this situation and he is a vaper so is has been well tested.
> 
> I have a bottle which I have been using and it really works, will be getting a review up soon.:thumb:


Smashing i shall give it a look :thumb:



storm2284 said:


> It's all down to the pg/vg, but yes, never vape without an open window in the car and don't find it anywhere near as bad





storm2284 said:


> just as a side note.. the higher the pg in a liquid, the harder the chest hit, the higher the vg content the thicker the juice and smoother it is too.. may help some of you? supermarkets and non specialist places generally sell high pg liquid


Yeah have to admit with the window cracked open its not as bad, especially if you aim it toward the window rather than the windscreen when exhaling. I know at Vapemate they let you tailor the nictotine and PG/VG% if its useful to anyone.


----------



## Christian6984

Mikej857 said:


> I only order from specialists so you know your getting the high vg as I prefer the thicker juice as you say you get a better flavour
> 
> I do have 400ml of some savage juice I wouldn't ask my worst enemy vape it really is rank I honestly don't know who thought up the flavours but I won't use it waste of £40 but you learn from your mistakes so now I only order from 2 vendors who's juices I've tried before


Ill consider myself quite lucky i guess, Ive got my preferences which liquids i really like but think ive only ever bought two that where that horrible i really thought i may as well bin it as im never going to use it, one was Vapemate's Attar of Rose


----------



## Mikej857

Christian6984 said:


> Ill consider myself quite lucky i guess, Ive got my preferences which liquids i really like but think ive only ever bought two that where that horrible i really thought i may as well bin it as im never going to use it, one was Vapemate's Attar of Rose


These was one called hard candy and I really cannot fathom what they were thinking with the flavour it's awful and another that is supposed to have a hint of liquorice but it's all you can taste it's vile, they have reviews online that's why I bought so much for it to then be absolute garbage that I'm keeping as reminder to only buy from places I've used before

Another good juice company is vapour master haven't yet had one from them I didn't like and I wasn't originally a lover of simple fruit juices but there Strawberry lush is great it's like the Strawberry laces my kids eat 😂

I'll admit I ****ed up over Xmas and ended up running to a local vape shop who ripped me for £15 for 30ml because I'd ordered online but didn't factor in the royal fail delays


----------



## Pittsy

5 1/2 months now with no **** :thumb:

They said it would be cheaper and I would save 'loadsa money', can't see it myself, seem to be spending more on kit and juice each week :lol:

Gonna get into home brewing using Boss Shots and give that a go next


----------



## dholdi

5 years now for me.
No patch's, gum or anything but will power.
I'm not pretending it was easy as it wasn't but so glad I did.
Imho ditch the vaping too, lungs aren't designed for anything but air.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pittsy said:


> 5 1/2 months now with no **** :thumb:
> 
> They said it would be cheaper and I would save 'loadsa money', can't see it myself, seem to be spending more on kit and juice each week :lol:
> 
> Gonna get into home brewing using Boss Shots and give that a go next


If you need any help home brew me & Jay at bouncers both do it. So simple & easy & saves a lot of money.
I normally buy my kit from Lubrisolve (VG,PG & Nicotine) & Concentrate from Vampire Vape


----------



## Welshquattro1

dholdi said:


> 5 years now for me.
> No patch's, gum or anything but will power.
> I'm not pretending it was easy as it wasn't but so glad I did.
> Imho ditch the vaping too, lungs aren't designed for anything but air.


4 Years for me and so glad I did. Did the same, no help just cold turkey and it was hard but worth it in the end.


----------



## moochin

I've been vaping for the best of of 5 years now and it was the best thing I ever did, I switched to vaping because I saw this guy with a vip pen and was amazed by it, little did I know it was complete toilet and would break and spill it's guts all the time but none the less my journey started with a vip pen chuffing on a 36mg tabaco blend juice. I soon got fed up with the leaking tanks and found a company called okeysmokey and bought the kingo tank cartridge and found that to be a total ball ache so then moved onto totally wicked and stuck with them for a fair while until I worked with a guy who was smoking something that looked like it was built by nasa, that's when my vaping world changed all together and I got into mechanical mods and rebuidables-drippers etc etc and the money was soon disappearing lol...but after nearly blowing my self to Kingdom come I decided I needed an easy ride and settled for a mod with a pass through ability and a nice tank with a good quality juice. I've travelled all over the uk with work and hunted down nearly every vape shop looking for that perfect juice and to be fair I've vapes some bloody good juices but the king of all has to be a new lot to the vaping world called subjuice. I vape nothing else, all my juice comes from him and I use a kbox160 with a smok cloud beast tank and I'm happy as a pig in sh#t. But one thing I do hate is when people say "why don't you just give up"
My thought immediately is always "why don't you stfu " I vape because I like it, not because I need it. I'm on 3mg juice and I don't actually want to pack it in. You still can't beat a nice vape after dinner.
Look up subjuice, they have a fb page and some of you might know him. That's all I have to say on the matter. Vape on dudes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

It's been 3 months now since I gave up smoking and started vaping, down to 0mg nicotine now and this wasn't as hard as I thought it would be I just gradually worked down and then one day using 3mg gave me terrible sore throat and coughing everytime I used it so moved to the 0mg and it's fine and if I'm honest I'm only using it now for taste as I don't get cravings anymore and I can happily go all day without using anything 

I have no intention of vaping for too much longer I started it to give up smoking and I've achieved that so far


----------



## Pittsy

Just ticked over 6 months without a ciggie :thumb:


----------



## graham1970

I've been vaping for 3 years now. Tried a fair few eliquids but only get on with totaly wicked apple...1% nicotine.
Getting pricey tho...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

7 Months and 26 days now without a *** :thumb:


----------



## Pug62

10 years without a ciggy (was on at least 40 a day), hardest thing i ever did giving up.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Pittsy said:


> 7 Months and 26 days now without a *** :thumb:


Well done Pittsy:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Pittsy said:


> 7 Months and 26 days now without a *** :thumb:


Well done bud. Keep going! I'm nearly at 10 years and rarely even think about them nowadays, although I still do the 'keys, cash, phone, ****' check when leaving the house lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

11 months and counting :thumb:


----------



## transtek

Just started vaping to get off the **** after 30 years. Got myself an iJust 2 with menthol e-liquid with 6 mg. Going OK so far, the only thing I am never sure of is how many intakes of vapor is the same as one cigarette? Going for a *** break could now take half an hour!


----------



## Alfieharley1

transtek said:


> Just started vaping to get off the **** after 30 years. Got myself an iJust 2 with menthol e-liquid with 6 mg. Going OK so far, the only thing I am never sure of is how many intakes of vapor is the same as one cigarette? Going for a *** break could now take half an hour!


Just had a noise and your ecig looks like you have a sub ohm kit. With this 6mg should be fine. What your best to do is really puff on it to get that hit. As in don't smoke it like a cigarette more a massive In hale from the lungs to get the best hit.


----------



## Njs71

Great thread. Just read it start to finish. 

May just have given me the inspiration to go for the give up…again. 

Well done to you guys that have stuck to it. Very very impressive.


----------



## transtek

Njs71 said:


> Great thread. Just read it start to finish.
> 
> May just have given me the inspiration to go for the give up…again.
> 
> Well done to you guys that have stuck to it. Very very impressive.


Give it a go. Like I said, I have just started, but I look at it this way: you can still have the habit, i.e. the things you relate smoking with, and then gradually ween yourself off nicotine whilst avoiding the thousands of harmful and cancerigenous chemicals that cigarettes contain, so best of both worlds! (hopefully I'll see it in the same light after a few weeks!):thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Coming up to a year since I packed up and went to vape. Really pleased, still get my fix with vaping but feel so much better, since moved to the coast so can smell that sea air every day .
One thing that has 100% proved to me that I've broken my 30year smoking habit is that over the summer I've ponced a couple of **** when down the pub (after a few beers). Although this could be lethal to ex-smokers and get them started again, for me it proved to me that I don't need them anymore, no urge to go and buy 20.
Not sure if I'll get off the vape, not too bothered really if I stay with it, far better option than ciggys.


----------



## pxr5

I quit smoking and went on to vaping in July 13, so over 4 years now since I smoked a cig. Don't get me wrong I loved smoking and could go back in a heart beat, but I do like vaping too, so it's a compromise. I will never smoke again though.

Apart from the health benfits I have calulated I've saved nearly 10K since 2013 and that's taking in to account the money I've spent on vaping.


----------



## Rundie

Forgot the money saving, I was doing over £4k a year on **** and have dropped that to about £500 with vape, with my massive life change and 'career break' this is so important. Funny thing is I don't think I'm missing out on anything, not spent the money on anything else but clearly much more able to live a life of leisure


----------



## transtek

Ok, so just over a fortnight in, and I'm actually enjoying it! Tried a drag on a ***, but was disgusting, so that's a good sign! It is a bit of a learning process, I find the menthol e-juice great, as you breathe a lot better and smell a lot better! I've had a burnt taste once, when I overfilled and got e-juice everywhere, but that went away, and I know now that I may have to repalce the resistance in the near future, but they don't seem to be that expensive, and the next time I get juice I'll knock down the nic content from 6 to 3%, as the 6% I can now feel at the back of the throat.
Any advice for a newbie like me is welcome as always!


----------



## brodders1979

I've been vaping for years and enjoyed a good ADV (all day vape) juice but they stopped producing after the stupid TPD rules came into effect. My go to juice at the moment is devil's teeth by a company called nasty juice, it's honey dew melon flavour with an ice menthol kick (not minty menthol just a a nice ice cold sensation). The quality of the flavour is immense but at 20 quid for 5x10ml is a little pricey.

What's everyone else's go to juice.... looking for some cost effective recommendations.

Sent from my SM-T825 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Well I've been vaping just over a year but for the last 4 weeks of that I had cut my nicotine down to zero so it was purely for the taste rather than the nic hit. I've just come back from 2 weeks in Turkey where before I went I decided that I wasn't going to take any vape equipment with me and tbh I don't miss it one bit and while I still have all my mods and tanks and litres of juice mixed I won't be starting again 

I feel so much better for it yeah I've spent a small fortune on vape equipment but soon learnt how to make my own juice so made it much cheaper 

Good luck all I smoked for 25 years in total and vaping made it a lot easier to quit there are s9 many plus sides to vaping than smoking 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek

Just celebrated a whole year vaping, after 29 years smoking, I only smoked 2 cigarettes during the year, which just made me more sure that I had made the right choice. No nic content now, so just the flavour and the habit of vaping now. 
Thanks to everyone on here for their advice!


----------



## Christian6984

Just looked up when i ordered my first electronic cig, was 2 years and 7 months ago. Saved some cash as just looked up Marlboro are now £10.70 a pack which might last me two days and saved roughly just over £4k if i take the cost of e-liquid off. No cravings for a proper cigarette at all


----------



## andy__d

2012 for me when i started vaping
havent had a cig since

Kayfun Prime + dicodes being the "main" setups i use
or kayfun on a DNA mod










KronigBox 21700 for squonking and lemon crack flavour with a NARda ontop (siam mods custom dt)










i've DIY'd my own juice since 2013, did drop from 12mg/ml down to 8mg/ml and have no intent to go to 0mg/ml until my stock of nic base runs out,

health wise,, yeps Real benifits for me and i dont smell like a smoker,, win/win


----------



## pxr5

5 years since my last smoke for me in July this year


----------



## mayhem85

Think I've finally found a liquid that I can vape all day, vampire vape Heisenberg, was recommended by the guy in my local shop, it's the first liquid where I feel like I dont want a cigarette after vaping, none of the others have hit that spot.


----------



## rob267

5 weeks since my last cigarette.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

rob267 said:


> 5 weeks since my last cigarette.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


nicely 
gets easier

you dont "NEED" powerstation level of clouds for it to work ,,but if you do heyho go for it ,, VG will stick to your windscreen/side windows so avoid "max vg" and blowing massive clouds in the car,, or stock up on glass cleaner ,, 
(expect ear ache of the misses when she works out Why the house windows dont stay clean for more than a day if you are cloud blowing,,,)


----------

